# Looking to buy 12 ft Daiwa Sealine X Surf Rod Please Pm or Email thanks



## Chicky618 (Apr 17, 2015)

Im in search of a 12ft Daiwa Sealine Surf X if anyone have one on hand please pm or email me thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Spinning or Conventional ?


----------



## Chicky618 (Apr 17, 2015)

Spinning


----------



## Chicky618 (Apr 17, 2015)

Do you have spinning one ?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Are you looking for the original one that people liked or the second one that was a broomstick?


----------

